# Would you be honest if someone's dog is ugly?



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

I see lots of dogs introduced here that are ugly as a hairy wart but who the members of this board gush over and call all sorts of undeserved flattering names.

So, would you be or have you ever been honest when someone post pics of their dog here and you just can't believe how darned ugly that mixed-breed rat they call a GSD is?

LF


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL You like to yank chains don't you? 

I would simply not comment on the post. However in real life if a question is directed at me it is well known that I will give my honest opinion.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> ugly as a hairy wart but who the members of this board gush over and call all sorts of undeserved flattering names.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Repeat that to yourself.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Have seen many badly bred GSDs but never an ugly one because they were all great dogs and therefore maintain their beauty. Your question is repulsive and this thread should be closed. You could learn a lot in the tolerance department from all the dogs you just described


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

In your question, you failed to mention if the poster WAS ASKING for anyone's opinion. If not, I wouldn't be so thoughtless as to render my negative opinion.

OTOH, if the poster asked for a critique of their dog, they are likely interested in both negative and positive "opinions".

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots of dogs are ugly. So are plenty of kids and babies. You never ever say this out loud. It isn't nice or helpful.

With respect to GSDs, I tend to prefer the look of a well balanced American show line dog. Not a German Shepherd-colored jackrabbit but not a straight-backed dog, either. I like a moderately sloped topline and a nice angle on the hock.

A dear friend of mine thinks my puppy is pretty in part because she isn't as angulated as many other ASL dogs; my friend's preference is the working line look (if she had to choose a GSD, which isn't her favorite to begin with).

So much of aesthetics is all about personal preference. There's no one standard of beauty. So when commenting online or off about something's looks, I just try to find something I do like: pretty eyes, lovely coat color, sweet expression. Almost no dog or person is without some attractive quality if you just look for it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Have seen many badly bred GSDs but never an ugly one because they were all great dogs and therefore maintain their beauty. Your question is repulsive and this thread should be closed. You could learn a lot in the tolerance department from all the dogs you just described


What's so wrong with the question? 

The OP asks, "So, would you be or have you ever been honest when someone post pics of their dog here and you just can't believe how darned ugly that mixed-breed rat they call a GSD is?"

It actually tells us a lot about how people approach that type of thread (or that type of topic offline), and I find that useful. 

I think my dog is lovely but not everyone would think that, and I should be prepared for that if I were to post her photo. Someone might well think she is an "ugly mixed breed rat" in GSD clothing, and they'd have the right to that opinion. So how would that person respond to my dog? Useful info.

It's also nice that in the OP's observation, people apparently tend to be supportive, and that tells you something nice about the community, doesn't it?


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never seen an ugly German Shepherd, although some are more striking than others.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol.

No i would never call someones dog ugly. 
It serves no purpose, i guess if the intention is to hurt the OP it does but i can assure you that the dogs self esteem wont be affected lol
I think my shiggies is hideous btw, but her body is killer, shiggs has got no fat all muscle type of physical appearance. But her teeth are all gone and her ear is broken...shiggs is our butter face dog lol
Love her all the same and if someone random called her ugly ... i gotta say, it would be like the 300 movie scene were he punt kicks that dude down the well.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If someone is just posting "Hey here is my dog! This forum is cool!" Then I don't really see the point in making negative comments. It doesn't provide them with any useful information. If other people want to call a dog cute who I think is ugly, it doesn't really matter. 

If it's a critique, I would hope people would be honest, but we have a rule about art critiques: you can't just say "it's ugly and I don't like it." You have to articulate why and cite evidence for your opinion.

I haven't seen any ugly dogs on this forum. Some are not to my taste, but they just look like normal dogs to me, not ugly dogs. I know I have a preference for certain dogs that others would probably think are not beautiful, conformation-wise.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Would you tell a GSD they have an ugly human? That is usually the case if the dog is ugly. Especially our GSDs. Poor care and maintenance, to fat, undernourished, out of shape, etc, makes a dog ugly and I would blame the human for it. Of course there are exceptions, but very few.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> What's so wrong with the question?


The wording


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

No, I would find something kind to say about it. I have yet to see a human or animal that I can't find at least something nice to say. Maybe I like the eyes, or the expression or the color. 

Years ago I went to get a kitten, and the woman was so proud of her kittens. And they were pretty ugly. But I couldn't figure out a graceful way to not take one, and I ended up getting one. She was a good pet with a great personality, but never much in the looks department. I ended up happy I picked her.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> The wording


I thought the wording was pretty illustrative, myself. Certainly unambiguous! It was pretty darn clear to me that he was saying, "Picture a dog so ugly to you, for whatever reason, that you can barely stand to look at it." It got the point across!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Why would I need to say *anything*? Unless someone is asking for opinion specifically there is no need to be rude about it.

People have forgotten that they can disagree with something without being rude or having to make their opinion known about it. Just because I may not like the looks of a certain dog doesn't mean anything other than it's not my cup of tea. No need to turn it into something more and make an ordeal out of it.

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't. Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't......

So really, no need to make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> Why would I need to say *anything*?


And isn't that really the only answer needed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WateryTart said:


> I thought the wording was pretty illustrative, myself. Certainly unambiguous! It was pretty darn clear to me that he was saying, "Picture a dog so ugly to you, for whatever reason, that you can barely stand to look at it." It got the point across!


See? We are all different


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> See? We are all different


Sure.

But it just struck me as a rather extreme reaction to say the whole thread should be closed. A little hysterical, maybe?


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I know the times I have posted a pic of Sib or if people make this comment..."Oh I love her ears" I am fully aware that her ears are huge...too big for real...but people generally try very hard to be kind..i for one, appreciate that.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> And isn't that really the only answer needed.



True, but...I thought my retro commercial reference was a nice touch, lol.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Considering this is the internet which brings out some of the dumbest behaviors in people, I'm quite surprised I haven't seen people be harsh towards a dog's appearance. 

It could be that the website isn't about how our dogs look, but how we live with them and so many other aspects of gsd'dom. It could be that most people don't honestly enjoy stepping on other people's toes over such unimportant matters. It's not the dog's or owner's fault right? I mean what have you accomplished by telling an owner their hairy wart looks infected? It could be that an unsolicited negative critique could be taken as a flame, harassing comment, which could end up in a loss of membership to this quite useful GSD Intelligence Community.

That being said, there are several people who I see make "aww" comments on the, **in my opinion(you have an opinion too and that opinion probably stinks just as strongly, don't deny it)**, "unattractive" dogs that make me question do they really like the dog's looks or are they just being kind to the owner. I bite my tongue and move on.

There's something to be said about the power of not hitting reply.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

jang said:


> I know the times I have posted a pic of Sib or if people make this comment..."Oh I love her ears" I am fully aware that her ears are huge...too big for real...but people generally try very hard to be kind..i for one, appreciate that.


I LOVE big ears on shepherds! Stella had them, and I loved her dearly!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

And, I have been told my Fritz is ugly, and that he is not pure bred.. It was my sister-in-law..


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

No. I never tell someone their dog is ugly. To do so would be intentionally mean. My mother taught me better than that. Hopefully everyone else's did as well. 

That does not mean I think every dog is good looking. Quite the opposite. But if I can't say something nice, I say nothing, again thank you mom. 

The worst is when I get called in to an exam room by a vet, and get asked " so the owner was wondering what an expert thinks about their dog, is this a good looking shepherd?" Or something along those lines. First, I am not an expert. But because I love GSD and have and train them, I am the expert. Second, it's always some random dog with nothing striking about it. I say " he/she is lovely" " neat markings", " such a masculine head", " what a sweetheart" or something along those lines. I am not going to lie to someone, but it's not my place to pick apart their dog. 

We do a lot if breeding, incidentally, a lot of GSD breeding at my clinic. And slowly but surely my vets are learning what is a quality breeding dog and what is not. 

But that does not mean that each and every dog is not a great dog. And to their owners they are perfect. And my personal opinion can only be hurtful. So I find the good. A few times I have been pressed pretty hard by the owner. And I always phrase things in a way that does not say anything bad about their dog... "Your dog is great, but most stud owners of quality will want to only breed to a female that has had hip/elbows done and a title of some kind", or " your boy is so handsome and a total sweetie pie, so you should prove he is as good as he is so that other people with really good females will want him to be a stud". I have even said things like " I really only know working lines, and your pup is from lines I am not familiar with, so I can't really judge whether he is breed worthy. You should contact SO AND SO, and have him/her evaluated by someone who can give you good advice. " 

Again. I won't ever say, to the owner, that their dog is not great. It's just plain mean. You can always find something nice to say.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I call them like they are. If I have nothing nice to say, I just don't comment. If there are aspects I like, I will say so and compliment those things.

FWIW I'm pretty sure I own the ugliest dog on this forum!! We call her gremlin. I have some relatives that won't even look at her, they say she's so ugly.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

If the dog is "ugly" in my eyes, i wouldn't ever call them out on it. Whats the point? As if its going to change anything?

If their dog is beautiful in my eyes, i will let them know what i think, because its positive and some people really need a positive comment once in a while, even if its just about their dog!  

Honestly, I have yet to meet an ugly dog in "real life." Some Chinese crested that are bred horribly turn out to be ugly, i do believe one in fact is considered the ugliest dog in the world, but i am sure the owners are aware! I also am not a huge fan of dogs with the excessive skin wrinkles, and not because of the look as much as the hygiene.. Some people think pugs are ugly, i think they are cute as a button, although usually horribly bred in my opinion because some of their faces are so flat!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Debanneball said:


> It was my sister-in-law..


Burn the witch!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I find it sad that someone would think a dog is so ugly they can't look at it. Do they do the same with humans? 
I try to find the good in all, the eyes may be my place to focus, and the intelligence within(or the blank stare). 
Someone said that a GSD pup was one of the ugliest breeds, I was shocked because I think a SL fuzzy GSD is one of the cutest things ever. As posted earlier, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
My SIL has a Mexican hairless "buzz" and though I think she is not very cute at all, I love to pat her....petting her is creepy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Who knows, I know plenty of people who do not like dogs, period, so an "ugly" one is a bit much for them (I did not grow up in a household with dogs or pets). One relative in particular does not like her at all (says so out loud) but guess what, it's HER house (the dog's), not my rellies so too bad. They don't have to touch her or even look at her if they don't want to, makes no difference to me, but I'm not going to hide her away or remove her from her own house because they visit. The can deal or go somewhere else. I guess along those lines, there are plenty of animals I can't stand (ferrets for example) and would not find myself voluntarily watching if I were at someone else's house, but I have friends who have such animals and it doesn't come between us.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

As everyone has said beauty is in the eye of the beholder. My really good friend loves her dog...like creepily so. She thinks her dog is so cute. I find the thing to be annoying and absolutely hideous. I think I've joked about it with her in the past, but now I just let her gush over her dog. It really doesn't serve a purpose to be mean about her dog to her face...however the dog is so obnoxious I really have no love for it.

This dog however is chronically overweight, has been since 6m old. Shows signs that it's affecting her (she has a hard time sitting, laying down, getting up)...so we have discussed options for that. Better quality food, feeding less (although she hasn't lost an lb)...

And there are types of dogs that aren't my cup of tea. I'm not a hound or hunting dog person, they are not aesthetically pleasing to me...so just cause I'm not a fan doesn't mean I need to tell people. (Though I will mention it to my mom or people outside of the owner)...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog, but I've met some pretty ugly people. I'm not talking about the outside but the inside. One can have the most beautiful outer beauty and be completely ugly on the inside and that ugly overshadows outer beauty every time...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog, but I've met some pretty ugly people. I'm not talking about the outside but the inside. One can have the most beautiful outer beauty and be completely ugly on the inside and that ugly overshadows outer beauty every time...


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Some dogs are butt ugly. We had a APBT when I was growing up (years ago and they were not common then) and we acknowledged that she was butt ugly. I think the breed is even uglier today. I also think rotties are ugly and dobies look better with uncropped ears. If the dog is a nice dog, I'd say it was a nice dog or maybe a good looking rottie (an oxymoron in my thought but, hey). I think very young puppies are not exactly cute. I also think human babies are pretty sorry looking but, no, I don't think I would say that to any of the relatives.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:




llombardo said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog, but I've met some pretty ugly people. I'm not talking about the outside but the inside. One can have the most beautiful outer beauty and be completely ugly on the inside and that ugly overshadows outer beauty every time...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog, but I've met some pretty ugly people. I'm not talking about the outside but the inside. One can have the most beautiful outer beauty and be completely ugly on the inside and that ugly overshadows outer beauty every time...


:toasting:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I don't think there is such a thing as an ugly dog, but I've met some pretty ugly people. I'm not talking about the outside but the inside. One can have the most beautiful outer beauty and be completely ugly on the inside and that ugly overshadows outer beauty every time...


 
Very well said llombardo. I completely agree. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I saw a real butt ugly chihuahua mix at my dog park once. It's body was bald like a bulldog and its ears were fluffier than any long coat I've ever seen, and it was yapping a lot. I was about to make the first comment on how ugly she was before someone beat me to it.

The dog was fine and it was socializing with others but I do feel guilty for almost calling out the owner on the ugly dog.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Burn the witch!!!


Can't, can't also step on ants.....


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes. I saw a picture of a butt ugly dog, some crazy mix. I said this is the ugliest dog I have ever seen. I asked my friend, why do you have a picture of a butt ugly dog? She said that is my childhood dog. Opps. Still thought it was ugly.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

If your dog is ugly and you need honest feedback I'll be here to tell you...sooooo...let's see some pictures


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If I think the dog is ugly (either on the forum or in real life) I just don't say anything. What's the point in putting someone down with an opinion they didn't ask for?

My friends get a kick out of me because I take advantage of my southern background. If an owner presses for an opinion, I have a generic opinion about "Bless his heart, he's so sweet/cute/funny/etc." But the "Bless his heart" my friends know means "you're so ugly/dumb/evil but I don't want to talk to your owner anymore!" Owner just hears the nice comment they wanted and I don't have to shatter their bubble.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My grandma has the ugliest little dog (chihuahua, poodle thing)! And I tell her all the time, she knows it but loves him all the same.He gets uglier and uglier though to me because he's EVIL! LOL he is so nasty in his behaviors! My GSD Mace almost killed him (I was out of town, grandma baby sat) because my grandmother allowed Mace to stay in the kitchen while she fed her little turd p) and Kiki got very possessive and went after Mace, mind you he is 5lbs and Mace is 93lbs, and was hanging of his lip and Mace corrected him (the reason I say that is because I know my dog and he doesn't overreact with other dogs in terms of his aggression and will not intentionally instigate as well as the fact that Kiki had no marks or anything and because he's so tiny Mace would have killed him instantly if his intention was to cause harm).

Kiki is not a show stopper by any means but he is ugly to me because of his behavior not his looks. When he's actually being sweet (very rare!) I start saying and thinking little things that are cute or unique ect like his lopsided ears or tongue slightly peeking out if his mouth. 

In terms of GSD's I don't think I've seen one that I would describe as ugly. Sure some particular traits in certain lines I don't find attractive but just how I have the privilege of having my free will, so does every one else!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some guy told me Shadow was funny looking, one of her vets said she is odd looking, several people have told me she is an awful looking Shepherd. It hurts every time, I mean I hurt for her. None of those people see _her. _They don't see her sweet, soft eyes, or how hard she tries to make me laugh when I'm sad, or her gentle, shy kisses.
I can promise you that if dogs are ugly, humans are hideous. And that's a fact. 
When I look at my funny looking dog I see a shining example of courage, strength, joy, hope and love. 
If you think someone's dog is ugly, keep it to yourself. The only reason to say that to someone would be to cause them pain or embarrassment, which is petty and juvenile, not to mention ugly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Some guy told me Shadow was funny looking, one of her vets said she is odd looking, several people have told me she is an awful looking Shepherd. It hurts every time, I mean I hurt for her. None of those people see _her. _They don't see her sweet, soft eyes, or how hard she tries to make me laugh when I'm sad, or her gentle, shy kisses.
> I can promise you that if dogs are ugly, humans are hideous. And that's a fact.
> When I look at my funny looking dog I see a shining example of courage, strength, joy, hope and love.
> If you think someone's dog is ugly, keep it to yourself. The only reason to say that to someone would be to cause them pain or embarrassment, which is petty and juvenile, not to mention ugly.


Your dog is beautiful no matter what people say. Maybe they should look at themselves. 

When I was fostering Batman I took him to a couple events and it was so very depressing. There were always GSD's there looking for homes and people just were gravitating toward them. Over and over again they would walk right past him to the dog next to him. He would get excited and do a dance when he thought someone was going to pet him. He would tilt his head and crinkle his forehead as the other dog was getting all the attention. It broke my heart. I didn't even want to take him to anymore events. I understand that he might not be what they are looking for look wise, but he didn't seem to understand it. It doesn't matter anymore because he is mine and he will never again get bypassed and he will always be loved. Even my son thinks he doesn't fit into the category of what all the other dogs look like, but I've made it clear that I have room in my heart and he has wiggled into it


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

lol at this thread. yeah i've seen a few ugly dogs and haven't said anything or even lied and said they were good looking. when picking out our first puppy julie 2 years ago i though she was hideous. i was so pissed at my wife for wanting a dog that i said looked like it crawed out of a neclear reactor. i knew nothing about dogs and didn't know what a sable was. now i like sables better than plain black and tans. altough i like both.

i usually don't like GSDs with massive heads.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> Can't, can't also step on ants.....


I had something similar said. My brother's girlfriend, first time over at my house meeting Bo she says " oh you have a Nazi dog" ???? Didn't know what to say honestly since it was maybe the 2nd or 3rd time meeting her. I took offense and can't really say I've been able to get past that comment. My dog is my best friend so things said about him do bother me even if he doesn't understand. Hence I never call people out on their dogs


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't read any of the comments, so my apologies if I'm like the 3rd one to say it...

It depends on how well I know the person, and if I think you're a butt hole or not.

Calling a dog ugly is "sort of" one of those untouchable realms that "Ugly Babies" are apart of. People get very offended sometimes about their fur babies! Unless I hear the owner making a remark first, I always make sure I comment on positive things like, "Oh what sweet tempered dog" or "he/she is so smart". I try to focus on these aspects since really they are way more important. I have, and I am not afraid to be honest, where I was in a dispute with a neighbor that had a little ugly dog. I told her, but I felt kinda bad afterwards. I was hating on the dog by extension because I hated the owner lmao. But if I meet someone and they say, "Oh I love Spot but man she's an ugly muffin" then I would assume this is an invite to poke fun at the ugly (cuteness) of it all!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:spittingcoffee:


Baillif said:


> If your dog is ugly and you need honest feedback I'll be here to tell you...sooooo...let's see some pictures


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Me thinks you impute more nuance then the OP intended. 

In general...

Sort of a philosophical meandering here but people who feel perturbed that ugly dogs aren't called out for being ugly.....will see a lot of ugly things in their lives.

There is much more to be gained by being kind when possible. 

(In edit what Thumper said... . )



Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I haven't read any of the comments, so my apologies if I'm like the 3rd one to say it...
> 
> It depends on how well I know the person, and if I think you're a butt hole or not.
> 
> Calling a dog ugly is "sort of" one of those untouchable realms that "Ugly Babies" are apart of. People get very offended sometimes about their fur babies! Unless I hear the owner making a remark first, I always make sure I comment on positive things like, "Oh what sweet tempered dog" or "he/she is so smart". I try to focus on these aspects since really they are way more important. I have, and I am not afraid to be honest, where I was in a dispute with a neighbor that had a little ugly dog. I told her, but I felt kinda bad afterwards. I was hating on the dog by extension because I hated the owner lmao. But if I meet someone and they say, "Oh I love Spot but man she's an ugly muffin" then I would assume this is an invite to poke fun at the ugly (cuteness) of it all!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I haven't read through all the pages of comments but I think of it the same as babies. In all honesty all babies are not the most adorable ones just like dogs some of us had to grow into our looks. Of course that's one thing I will always hold back from, I'm very honest except in the opinion of a new dog or baby.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My hunch is if someone feels a compelling need to start declaring which dogs here are "ugly," many others would feel an equally compelling need to start pointing out which humans are showing themselves to be "ugly" through their own actions belittling good, loving dogs to their owners. Let's just not go there.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought of this thread yesterday. My mom has a new neighbor, he was out with his dog last night when I stopped over. I have never seen such an "ugly" dog. I asked, "what mix is your dog? He looks so unusual." He was a Bull Mastiff and Basset Hound, looked absolutely like a full size brindle mastiff with 6 inch legs. He was a good boy though, minded well.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Most people love their dogs and think they are the cutest things ever. Unless they are asking for a critique then there is no reason to make them think otherwise. My GSD is old as dirt, has droopy, cloudy eyes, is all grey in the face, and has a huge cyst on top of her head but I think she's the most beautiful dog ever, it makes me happy just to look at her and see that she's still alive and well. I would not want to deny any one else that feeling even if their dog is ugly in my opinion. So no, I would not tell someone that their dog is ugly


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> Why would I need to say *anything*? Unless someone is asking for opinion specifically there is no need to be rude about it.
> 
> People have forgotten that they can disagree with something without being rude or having to make their opinion known about it. Just because I may not like the looks of a certain dog doesn't mean anything other than it's not my cup of tea. No need to turn it into something more and make an ordeal out of it.
> 
> ...


 This! 

Anyway, I'd rather say post something nice about an "ugly" dog, than post anything that makes me an ugly person. My Great Grandma Ruby was very strict about not acting ugly, and she knew pretty much Everything right


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some breeds appeal to me, and some do not. Some individual dogs are more appealing than other, but that is just my own personal taste and does not need to be expressed. 

Ugly is something some people are on the inside.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't feel the need to put down someones dog. There is more to a dog than just how they look. They have personalities too. That does not always come across in a picture.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

When something is as innocent and 'good' as a dog, how can it be ugly...

Have you seen the ugly dog contest winners? I think those are cute too...

Also, IME, the more you look at something that is 'good', the more you begin to like it's looks. So you may think someone's dog is 'ugly' but if you truly got to know that dog's personality, maybe over time you'd also begin to see the 'pretty' in it...?

C:

Funny question. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

selzer said:


> Ugly is something some people are on the inside.


 Yuuup.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Also, IME, the more you look at something that is 'good', the more you begin to like it's looks. So you may think someone's dog is 'ugly' but if you truly got to know that dog's personality, maybe over time you'd also begin to see the 'pretty' !



You are probably right. I didn't know my friend's dog, so it is likely that her dog's personality may have made it cute.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Unless it was a discussion about the winner of the Ugliest Dog Contest, I think I'd go along with Nancy and follow Thumper's advice ... "If you can't say something nice, don't say nothing at all!"


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I really don't care if someone things my dog is ugly. 

I have seen some not so pretty german shepherds and certainly other breeds, but what business it is of mine to say "Hey, your dog is ugly". Especially when they weren't asking for opinions.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

There are lots of dogs and breeds that I find unattractive but I wouldn't go out of my way to tell someone that their dog is ugly. I just wouldn't comment. If they personally asked me if I thought their dog was ugly I would just say "Your dog is just not my cup of tea" and be done with it. If they pressured me some more then I would say "I personally prefer this or that, nothing against your dog, just not what I personally like."

There is no need to be rude about it.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

If someone brought me there dog to see, like happens a lot at work since people know I'm a dog lover I will say oh how cute or sweet or precious, I won't say a dog is beautiful or gorgeous if it isn't, the person probably knows and would think your lying, I had a little Corgi mix that looked like she was put together with spare parts, but everyone who met her loved her because she oozed personality and life. If someone posts a picture of there dog and is excited and proud than it does no harm to say the dog is cute, why hurt someone and say it's ugly? I will not say it's gorgeous or beautiful if it isn't, I have a very certain type of German Shepherd that appeals to me, though the entire breed to me is a beautiful breed, some just excite me more than others, but to each there own!

I also have Cairn Terriers and think they are amongst the cutest breeds on earth, my sister hates shaggy dogs and thinks they are ugly, I see those shaggy little faces and it melts my heart, she loves Bulldogs which I find hideous.

It's the same with horses really, I have friends that know to ask me what I REALLY think about a horse, otherwise unless I really find the horse beautiful I won't say it is, but rather will point out something I do like about it, there usually is.


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

I've seen lots of "ugly" pets but would never say that to someone. I'm of the mantra that every pet is beautiful in one way or another. Besides, like people, they can't help what they look like and they deserve a loving home and human compassion too.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ugly dogs are the cute ones like english bull dog is ugly but i think they are cute

ugly makes the dog or animal cute usually like a fat cat with one eye etc..


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Your dog is beautiful no matter what people say. Maybe they should look at themselves.
> 
> When I was fostering Batman I took him to a couple events and it was so very depressing. There were always GSD's there looking for homes and people just were gravitating toward them. Over and over again they would walk right past
> him to the dog next to him. He would get excited and do a dance when he thought someone was going to pet him. He would tilt his head and crinkle his forehead as the other dog was getting all the attention. It broke my heart. I didn't even want to take him to anymore events. I understand that he might not be what they are
> ...


I am sitting here, tears... Batman is such a nice looking dog, he is so handsome, so sad. However, glad he has a wonderful home with lots of friends to play with!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

can i see batmans picture


----------



## EmilyB (Mar 29, 2009)

No one should be told their dog is ugly (in your eyes), because no dog is ugly. They are all worthy of love.

When I was younger, I thought I met the UGLIEST dog in obedience class, it had a head the size of a lab and a body the size of a terrier. It was hairy in all the wrong places. 

But these people brought him to class, and at the end revealed they had taught him to go to the fridge and retrieve beers....

No other ugly dog has stayed in my memory longer!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

View attachment 254801


Bailiff...do you think my dog is ugly?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, I'm not Bailiff, but OMG no !!!! He is so not ugly !!!! And those ears I ADORE THEM!!!! I love his colouring too, just a gorgeous dog (and if you were looking for a critique I couldn't give one LOL b/c I haven't a clue how!!!!)

He looks fuzzy! So huggable!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

OMGOSH! He is going to be huge! But oh so handsome! Love his little tip of the head and adorable expression... He is puppy fuzzy too. How old?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to see some dogs that have been called ugly i am curious 

I know alex's dog is not from personal experience.

snouted dogs are not ugly dogs like greyhound, dobie. gsd, collie etc...


ugly dog are bulldogs. pits, rotties etc.. but then they are so ugly they become interesting and cute. 

I think anything that looks so far away from what they were originally (wolf) is ugly like a persian cat, but then they look so funny they become cute .

I think a lot of mutts or gsd mix are more cute than a pure gsd tbh pure gsd are more beautiful looking though, my friends fat mutt is cuter than my dog but i think my working gsd is more beautiful.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

some people just like dogs in general and do not care if it is a shep or a mutt its all the same to them, that is why of course they are going to always compliment a lot of dogs even if they are not the perfect looking shepherd which is a good thing because the shelter is always full of them


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva was pretty when she was a puppy. As an adolescent she was completely awkward and strange looking. Now, I still don't think she is the most beautiful dog/GSD even when we attempt to make her look cute/pretty. I always endearingly call her donkey in urdu...but she is a wonderful dog and so I see the prettiest parts of her...and that overtakes everything else C:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

pets4life said:


> ugly dog are bulldogs. pits, rotties etc.. but then they are so ugly they become interesting and cute.


I like rotts but I don't think bulldogs or pits are cute at all, and they're not interesting/"ugly cute" cute to me either. I think they're just plain ugly.

However, I know that's subjective. All personal preference.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the looks of bulldogs, pugs, or other dogs like that ... personal preference here too ... Could be the noise they make grates on my nerves! I was at a workshop and we worked the dogs for about 15-20 minutes. Kyleigh wasn't even panting and the bulldog beside me sounded like he was going to keel over and die. (All we did was some walking, turns, quick pace, slow pace, etc, nothing strenuous at all!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Took me a bit to get used to GSD ears, I thought they looked funny, not ugly though. My malamute was the only other dog I've had with ears up and his were more proportional, or at least that was my perception.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

pets4life said:


> I want to see some dogs that have been called ugly i am curious


Shadow is an ugly dog, apparently


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Really? I don't see him as ugly at all ... LOL Mouth open, tongue hanging out, he looks like a nice and relaxed GSD that I would hop over the fence to give a hug (ok, I wouldn't really do that, but I'd want to!)


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i have never seen an ugly GSD but i have heard a lot of dog names that i hate. i would never tell someone their dog name sucks but sometimes i scratch me head and say "really" to myself. mostly i hate played out names. buddy, duke ect.. i also don't like kennel/registration names when used in the house on a daily basis. it's not that i don't like the names, i like the names but don't understand why few people don't come up with a house pet name. when i see von braun wiener einbahnstrasse turns 4 on a thread title i wonder if they really call their dog that at home.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Steve-

Shiggies -


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My ugly can be someone else's gorgeous, so I don't feel the need to say anything.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I would never tell anyone that I thought their dog was ugly. Personality trumps looks in my opinion. 

I've seen ugly dogs and they have been mixed breeds. My neighbour has an ugly dog. Part GSD, part Wheaton terrier and a lot of other breeds thrown in there too. Tuffs of fur sticking out everywhere, an odd body shape and a funny looking face. To me it's ugly. As a puppy it was cute. They love this dog and say it's the best dog they have ever had. When you love something looks do not matter.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwww :wub:

she looks a lot like my Smitty dog, except his ears stick up a little more and then tip over in a comical way. Pics in my profile album of my very good looking pups. 





misslesleedavis1 said:


> Steve-
> 
> Shiggies -


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Can't say enough about an ugly dog usually being the result of a human. Besides the fact that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Poor breeding, poor mixed breeding, poor care, no exercise, under weight, over weight. I won't out and out tell someone their dog is ugly but if the conversation warrants it I will tell them politely what I think the dog needs. I am by no means a pro at this and usually avoid it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> Really? I don't see him as ugly at all ... LOL Mouth open, tongue hanging out, he looks like a nice and relaxed GSD that I would hop over the fence to give a hug (ok, I wouldn't really do that, but I'd want to!)


Bring a Frisbee, she'll play aaaaallll day!

Shiggies looks like a dog we had when I was a kid. Gorgeous!

PS I don't think I have any pics of her with her tongue in her mouth. Lol!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> View attachment 254889
> 
> Zeeva was pretty when she was a puppy. As an adolescent she was completely awkward and strange looking. Now, I still don't think she is the most beautiful dog/GSD even when we attempt to make her look cute/pretty. I always endearingly call her donkey in urdu...but she is a wonderful dog and so I see the prettiest parts of her...and that overtakes everything else C:


I think Zeeva is beautiful--and I generally prefer sables!

Just curious, how do you say 'donkey' in urdu? I call my Orick 'bonehead' quite often (Baby Bonehead to be exact, lol)--is there an equivalent to bonehead in urdu?

Susan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think it is important to understand that a dog may not be breedworthy, but that doesn't mean the dog is ugly. I think, too often, people hear that their dog is not breed-worthy, and they take that to mean that the dog is ugly.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

scarfish said:


> i also don't like kennel/registration names when used in the house on a daily basis. it's not that i don't like the names, i like the names but don't understand why few people don't come up with a house pet name. when i see von braun wiener einbahnstrasse turns 4 on a thread title i wonder if they really call their dog that at home.


My dog is called his registered first name, but we never add the kennel name to it. 

I don't care for the AKC registered names. They just sound silly to me....but to each their own.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I think Zeeva is beautiful--and I generally prefer sables!
> 
> Just curious, how do you say 'donkey' in urdu? I call my Orick 'bonehead' quite often (Baby Bonehead to be exact, lol)--is there an equivalent to bonehead in urdu?
> 
> Susan


lol Thank you! You know how much she means to me and I think you're biased because of that!! 

Koh-thee = donkey in urdu.

I think it's a silly word!

Bonehead? hmmm...hudee = bone sur = head but it makes no sense...lol...can't think of an equivalent but I'm sure there is one!


----------



## Jerry-Lee1931 (Sep 18, 2021)

Longfisher said:


> I see lots of dogs introduced here that are ugly as a hairy wart but who the members of this board gush over and call all sorts of undeserved flattering names.
> 
> So, would you be or have you ever been honest when someone post pics of their dog here and you just can't believe how darned ugly that mixed-breed rat they call a GSD is?
> 
> LF


Need before beauty... beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But for example I have never found standard poodles to be drop dead gorgeous dogs but I have a disability and a poodle was right for me as a service dog and the more I got to know my partner the more I loved the breed... the curly Rockstar hair grew on me and he is a very beautiful dog to me because I love him. Beauty comes down to more than only a physical appearance just remember that.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

No, I do not tell pug owners that their dog is butt ugly.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if they ask


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Out for a walk one day and ran across the ugliest dog I have EVER seen! Some mid sized terrier/hound/something mix gone horribly wrong. But the love and joy shining out of that dogs eyes made it impossible to see any of that. He was so happy to be out with his person, whom he showered with adoring looks, and meeting new friends that he absolutely glowed. 
He was beautiful.
My friend Wrong Dog was another incredibly not well made dog. Another that I suspect had some wire haired terrier type in the recipe. One ear up, one down and not remotely the same shape or size, different colored eyes with one green and one amber, patchwork coat of white, tan, black, brindle and ticked, three or four different coat types going on. The Mr Potato Head of dogs. But ever so sweet. Liked to lay behind me and always kept an eye out for intruders. A great dog. Would have made an incredible pet for the owners who dumped him.
He was beautiful.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread folks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> 7 year old thread folks


still relevant 😜


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww....I just want to make them some little coats.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I once saw a GSD with generalized demodex, the poor thing was totally bald, and I thought it the ugliest creature. But the people did not. They were able to treat the mange, and the next time I saw that dog, maybe a year later, he was quite a beauty. I suppose the saying is true that you don't judge a book by its cover. On the other hand certain breeds appeal to some people and other breeds appeal to others. Some people look at a GSD and see nothing buy a hairy beast with huge teeth, while I look at most of the bully breeds and see an animal that looks more like a shark than a dog. It's ok, their popularity suggests that a lot of people see them differently. It is not up to me to tell folks how ugly their dog is. If I see a really cute one, I might comment on that. There is this cute, corgi puppy.....


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I have a soft spot for “ugly” dogs!)


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

There are NO ugly dogs, IMHO.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

There was a well respected UK breed judge many years ago, and the story goes, that he was out visiting friends or family and someone asked him what he thought of their pedigree BYB dog, hoping he would say something nice about the dog. The judge took one look at the dog, and not wanting to offend the person, quickly said 'Wow! what a beautiful collar she is wearing'.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> still relevant 😜


Debatable 

When an old thread is asking about handler aggression for instance, it's often still relevant and doesn't really matter if the OP is long gone as the topic is still relevant to so many today. Opinions on ugly dogs? Fun but otherwise, not so much


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Yet here you are 🤣


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Gwyllgi said:


> There was a well respected UK breed judge many years ago, and the story goes, that he was out visiting friends or family and someone asked him what he thought of their pedigree BYB dog, hoping he would say something nice about the dog. The judge took one look at the dog, and not wanting to offend the person, quickly said 'Wow! what a beautiful collar she is wearing'.


I can relate to this. My son was 9 weeks premature and there was nothing cute about him (at that time) . Anyway...family coming in to see him did all the typical gushing...isn't he sweet, oh how cute etc. The only honest one was my cousin. He took one look at him and said..."Oh! A baby!"


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> Yet here you are 🤣


Yah.... cause I said it's fun reading


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Ugly is as ugly does. I once had people that couldn't believe I didn't judge on looks. And I said, "what if I go blind?" Ugly is as ugly does. No ones child or dog is ugly unless they are acting ugly.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was reading and was shocked to see that 2014 Me had replied.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

To me, there’s no such thing as an ugly dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I find some breeds ugly as a breed, but never once I meet the dog personally, any dog.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

My dogs ugly imo lol I still love him though


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Kiki18 said:


> My dogs ugly imo lol I still love him though


 For what it's worth, he doesn't look ugly to me.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> For what it's worth, he doesn't look ugly to me.


It’s okay it’s not the first time I said this.. lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> For what it's worth, he doesn't look ugly to me.


Not the best picture either Etc but if you want you can look at my posts you’ll see why I think that..


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Kiki18 said:


> Not the best picture either Etc but if you want you can look at my posts you’ll see why I think that..


Well, my Jupiter's head is probably too big, he has an extra toe, and his tail is short and stubby. But he's grown on me and I still think he's beautiful


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> My dogs ugly imo lol I still love him though


There are ugly people, because their ugly souls eventually rot out through the skin. 
But dogs don't have that problem.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

CactusWren said:


> Well, my Jupiter's head is probably too big, he has an extra toe, and his tail is short and stubby. But he's grown on me and I still think he's beautiful
> 
> View attachment 590636


He is beautiful and I’m honest! So Lucky! my pup was neutered young so that may be way he’s so odd looking while standing plus summer coat too not as fluffy as he used to be.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> There are ugly people, because their ugly souls eventually rot out through the skin.
> But dogs don't have that problem.


Yeah true I’m just messed up lol


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

The winner of the ugliest dog 2022









Meet ‘Mr Happy Face’, the pooch who’s just been crowned world’s ugliest dog


The rescue dog, which sports a protruding tongue and tilted head, defeated nine competitors to take the title.




7news.com.au


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

my dogs neck is long.. lol


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

This thread is interesting… I find some breeds particularly difficult to look at, but I’ve found my distaste has more to do with physical issues (brachycephalic breeds or heads that are too small for the brain) than anything else. Even in these cases it isn’t the dog’s fault, it’s the humans who bred them.

@Sabis mom hit the nail on the head. Any dog, no matter how unappealing on first look, has charm. They aren’t malevolent, spiteful or hateful like humans. They are so beautifully honest and they don’t care what we look like, so why should we care what they look like?


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

I don't tell people their pets are ugly. Well, not unless we know each other well enough too that is. Friends and I can have fun giving each other a hard time. That's just part of useless bantering between sociable people. It's not being done to put anyone down.

For the most part I don't see the point in telling people they have ugly, or beautiful, dogs. They have their dogs for their own reasons just as I do, and I don't see the point in being rude/inconsiderate. At most, with strangers, I'll say their dog isn't the breed for me.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

SFury said:


> I don't tell people their pets are ugly. Well, not unless we know each other well enough too that is. Friends and I can have fun giving each other a hard time. That's just part of useless bantering between sociable people. It's not being done to put anyone down.
> 
> For the most part I don't see the point in telling people they have ugly, or beautiful, dogs. They have their dogs for their own reasons just as I do, and I don't see the point in being rude/inconsiderate. At most, with strangers, I'll say their dog isn't the breed for me.


I want to know the truth though but that’s just me


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks fade but a dog that performs is gorgeous enough for me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kiki18 said:


> my dogs neck is long.. lol


I don't know how to break this to you, but the reason you think his neck looks longer now is the different collar.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

No sane dog is ugly


----------

